

Yossarian Lives – The Metaphorical Search Engine - jimiwen
http://yossarianlives.com/home

======
anigbrowl
A metaphorical search engine sounds interesting but I am not going to sign up
without more detailed example.

------
lutusp
> Brand new search by metapohrically

By what?

